# Before you post, please read this!



## Nick

1. If you don't have third party firewall installed, make sure, Windows firewall is ON:
- Windows XP, and Windows Vista/7/8 - Go Start>Control Panel. Double click Windows Firewall.

2. If you have an antivirus program, make sure, it's up to date. Run full scan.
If you don't have any antivirus program installed - download, and install ONE of these:
- Avast! free antivirus: http://www.avast.com...avast-home.html
- free Microsoft Security Essentials: http://windows.micro...rity-essentials
- free Comodo Antivirus: http://www.comodo.co...y/antivirus.php
Update it. Run a full scan.



*************************************************************************************


STEP 1.
Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...rtest Computing&txt=Farbar Recovery Scan Tool

Note: You need to run the version compatibale with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

    Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
    Press Scan button.
    It will make a log (FRST.txt) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
    The first time the tool is run, it makes also another log (Addition.txt).

STEP 2.
Start new topic in our Malware Removal forum and provide following logs:

    FRST.txt
    Addition.txt

Make sure all logs are pasted not attached. Attached logs won't be reviewed.

DO NOT make any other changes to your computer (like installing programs,using other cleaning tools, etc.), until it's officially declared clean!!!


----------

